# [SOLVED][font] probemy z fontami w mplayerze

## kurak

Witam, skompilowalem mplayera do wersji mplayer-1.0_rc1 i pojawily mi sie problemy z fontami, otoz nie pokazuje polskich znaczkow (ąęćżół etc.). Robilem wszystko zgodnie z opisem w tym watku: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-180164.html aczkolwiek to nie dziala. Configi umieszczam na serwerze:

http://maslysz.com/~kurak/gui.conf

http://maslysz.com/~kurak/mplayer.conf

Oczkuje pomocy.

----------

## otokan

Miałem ten sam problem. U mnie pomogło ustawienie opcji:

```
fontconfig=0
```

----------

## ziemia

Używasz fontów TTF. 

Skompilowałeś mpleyer z flagą USE truefont (nie pamiętam dokładnie tej flagi - piszę z kafejki i nie mam dostępu do gentoo)

----------

## kurak

niestety nie pomoglo mi to, dodawalem do /etc/mplayer.conf i do ~/.mplayer/gui.conf i dalej to samo, a co do flagi to nie, uzywam takich flag:

```
USE="risky xcomposite kdehiddenvisibility kdeenablefinal pu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36

mmx fxsr sse syscall hal nptl nptlonly mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow -ipv6 -gpm tiff java usb gphoto2

bzip2 cups audiofile -gnome kde flac samba win32codecs cdparanoia dga

divx4linux dvd dvdread xvid divx svg dvdr -mysql -apache2 openal opengl canvas

sndfile jpg -nvidia jpeg png gimp jpeg2k libgsm -crypt dri pdf -arts alsa matroska

real nsplugin musepack userlocales aspell -spell ffmpeg pascal -php -bluetooth

cdr gtk2 vcd aac aalib dvb dts dv libcaca v4l v4l2 i8x0 "

```

jak sie konkretnie nazywa ta flaga?

----------

## Chaos Engine

 *kurak wrote:*   

> Witam, skompilowalem mplayera do wersji mplayer-1.0_rc1 i pojawily mi sie problemy z fontami, otoz nie pokazuje polskich znaczkow (ąęćżół etc.). Robilem wszystko zgodnie z opisem w tym watku: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-180164.html aczkolwiek to nie dziala. Configi umieszczam na serwerze:
> 
> http://maslysz.com/~kurak/gui.conf
> 
> http://maslysz.com/~kurak/mplayer.conf
> ...

 

Miałem podobny problem. Mi pomogło wykorzystanie fontconfig przez dopisanie do /etc/mplayer.conf:

```

subcp = "cp1250"

fontconfig = yes

subfont-text-scale = "2.5"

```

----------

## kurak

kurde, nic nie pomaga, moze ta flaga pomoze, tylko chcialbym wiedziec jak ona sie dokladnie nazywa..

----------

## bartass

ja w .mplayer/config 

ustawiłem taką czcionkę i działa:

font=/usr/share/mplayer/fonts/font-arial-cp1250/font-arial-18-cp1250/font.desc

Pozdrawiam

----------

## kurak

niestety, ale nie  :Sad:  moze to sie wiaze z wersja mplayera ?

----------

## Piecia

Spróbuj może tego

I może tego skryptu.

README

----------

## ziemia

 *Quote:*   

> jak sie konkretnie nazywa ta flaga?

 

Pokarz z jakimi flagami kompilujesz mpleyer'a

```
emerge -pv mplayer
```

----------

## kurak

takie cos: 

```
emerge -pv mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aac aalib alsa cdparanoia dga dts dv dvb dvd dvdread encode esd gif gtk iconv jpeg libcaca mad mmx mmxext musepack openal opengl oss png real samba sdl sse truetype v4l v4l2 vorbis win32codecs xv xvid -3dfx (-altivec) -amr -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -directfb -doc -enca -fbcon -ggi -ipv6 -jack -joystick -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -matrox -nas -rtc -speex -sse2 -svga -tga -theora -unicode -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvmc" LINGUAS="pl -bg -cs -da -de -el -en -es -fr -hu -ja -ko -mk -nl -no -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW"
```

----------

## przemos

Strzelam - może masz w systemie utf-8, więc może pomóc włączenie flagi unicode. Z tym, że od razu zaznaczam że jest to strzał - jakikolwiek pomysł.

----------

## kurak

Podejrzewam ze to nie to, bo wczesniej mi dzialalo wszysto bez problemow. Dopiero po przekompilowaniu pojawily mi sie takie problemy..

----------

## Piecia

Skoro wspomnieliście o fontconfig, to można jakoś przeglądnąć fonty dostępne przez fc-list?

@Kurak uruchom mplayera z opcją -v może są jakieś błędy tudzież coś innego?

A pliterek nie ma w mplayer'ze czy gmplayer'ze?

----------

## kurak

nie ma literek zarowno w gmplayerze jak i w mplayerze, cos czuje ze to moze byc wina tegoz pakietu: libmpeg2 , ktory z reszta nie chce mi sie kompilowac do konca.. a juz pokazuje co sie dzieje z mplayerem: http://robert.maslysz.com/~kurak/error

----------

## Piecia

Podobne konfigi, podobne flagi ale u mnie są pliterki. A spróbuj może tego.

```
mv ~/.mplayer ~/.mplayer.old

mplayer film -sub napisy 
```

potem sprawdź z opcją -subcp cp1250 czy też inne w zależności jakie jest kodowanie w pliku z napisami. Jak nie będą się wyświetlały pliterki to może coś nie tak z iconv.

Hmm lub przekompiluj mplayer'a z flagą enca i niech sam wykryje kodowanie -subcp enca:pl:cp1250. 

Sprawdź jeszcze jakie kodowanie jest w pliku z napisami, tylko tak sobie teraz myślę jak to spradzić? Idę spać bo i tak nic nie wymyślę.

----------

## kurak

kurcze, niestety nic nie pomaga.. jak bylo tak jest:(

----------

## Grosik

Mialem ostatnio podobny (ten sam?) problem z ta wersja mplayera. 

Mnie pomogl post jokera z tego watku (przedostatni w calym temacie): https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-329644.html

----------

## kurak

Ku...!! nic nie pomaga.. probowalem juz roznych rzeczy i nic, czytalem juz z 6 razy ten post co mo podeslales..

----------

## Piecia

A próbowałeś tego co ci napisałem na samym początku, coby wrzucić fonty o kodowaniu iso i cp do ~/.mplayer/font ?

Kiedyś to był jedyny sposób wyświetlania pliterek na moim starym komputerze.

U mnie na gmplayer'ze nie wyświetlają się pliterki, chociaż wcześniej działało, ale że wolę używać mplayer'a więc nie ma problemu.

ps.enca wyświetla w jakim kodowaniu jest plik napisany.

----------

## martin.k

```
Unicode font: 255 glyphs
```

Coś tu mi śmierdzi  :Smile: 

Albo masz unikoda włączonego, albo sprawdź, czy masz plik z napisami w unikodzie nie jest czasem ???

----------

## kurak

wlasnie chodzi o to ze wczesniej mialem w ~./mplayer/font/ fonty, i nie dziala teraz. Co do *Quote:*   

> Albo masz unikoda włączonego, albo sprawdź, czy masz plik z napisami w unikodzie nie jest czasem ???

  jak to sprawdzic?

----------

## kurak

znajdzie sie ktos kto moglby rozwiazac moj problem?

P.S. w ogole dziwnie to wyglada, poniewaz gdy przewijam film ten pasek stanu jest znacznie wiekszych rozmiarow i to bez znaczenia na jakim jest sterowniku video. Moze to jakos kogos naprowadzi na trop..

----------

## martin.k

Jak sobie nie możesz poradzić z mplayerem to polecam kaffeine (pod KDE)...

Poza tym http://ag.bocznica.org/

 :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kurak

 *Quote:*   

> Jak sobie nie możesz poradzić z mplayerem to polecam kaffeine (pod KDE)...
> 
> Poza tym http://ag.bocznica.org/

  mialem kaffeine i jakos mi nie podchodzi, co go http://ag.bocznica.org/ to nic nie znalazlem i skoro jeszcze nikt nie rozgryzl mojego problemu na forum to chyba slusznie sie zwrocilem o pomoc..

----------

## martin.k

1) Kodowanie pliku sprawdzisz otwierając plik jakimś edytorze, ewentualnie komendą file nazwa_pliku.txt

2) Do konwersji kodowania tekstu w pliku możesz standardowo użyć iconv, tutaj przykład przekodowania z "izolatki" na utfa

```

iconv -f iso-8859-2 -t utf-8 nazwa-pliku-z-napisami > nowy-plik-z-napisami

```

3) Musisz mieć takie samo kodowanie znaków w napisach, jak ustawione masz w configu mplayera. Jeśli używasz fontów truetype i mimo wszystko masz krzaczki, to zmień font na jakiś inny, np. na arial. Czasem pomaga.

4) Poza tym fonty muszą być widziane przez X-serwer, więc sprawdź ścieżki do fontów w /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

## kurak

dodalem do /etc/X11/xorg.conf lokalizacje corefonts, ale wciaz nic, co do kodowania napisow, to raczej sa dobre, bo jezeli wlaczam film ktory juz ogladalem i wszystko bylo dobrze to teraz pojawiaja mi sie krzaczki..

----------

## martin.k

Może jeszcze to: http://www.linuxfan.pl/dyskusje/pcol.2004/08.2004/10888.php3

----------

## kurak

kurde, niestety nie  :Sad:  nic nie pomaga:(

----------

## kurak

jakies sugestie?

----------

## martin.k

Ja mam taki plik konfiguracyjny w swoim folderze domowym /home/marcin/.mplayer/config:

```
# ---- COMMON -----------------------------

nooverlapsub            = yes   # bez overlapping subtitles

stop-xscreensaver       = yes   # wyłącz xscreensaver na czas odtwarzania

framedrop               = yes   # drop frames, when not in sync (slow CPU, videocard, etc)

# ---- SUBS -------------------------------

#font = "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/comic.ttf"

font = "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/arial.ttf"

subfont-osd-scale       = 4

subfont-text-scale      = 3.5

subfont-autoscale       = 3

subfont-blur            = 2

subfont-outline         = 2

subcp                   = iso8859-2

#subcp                   = cp1250

spuaa                   = 4     # rodzaj skalowania/anty-aliasingu dla DVD subtitles

spugauss                = 0.5   # rozmycie dla spuaa=4, 0.0-3.0, domyślne. 1.0

# ---- OUTPUT/FILTER ----------------------

ao      = alsa:noblock # wybór sterownika wyjścia dźwięku

dr      = no            # direct rendering wł./wył.

double  = yes           # double-buffer

pp      = 6             # PostProcessing dla zewn. kodeków

# ---- AUDIO/FILTER -----------------------

#af = volume=10/sc

# ---- CONFIGURATIONS ---------------------

# Dostępne konfiguracje to:

#       a) vidix (fs, najszybsze)

#       b) xv-full (fs, szybkie i stabilne)

#       c) xv-vm (fs, vm)

include = /marcin/.mplayer/xv-full.config # Write your default config options here!

#include = /marcin/.mplayer/gl2.config # Write your default config options here!

```

Dodatkowo funkcją include ładuję jeszcze konfigurację z pliku zewnętrznego jak w punktach a b i c 

```
# ---- OUTPUT -----------------------------

vo      = xv            # wybór sterownika wyjścia obrazu

fs      = yes           # powiększa okno

vm      = no            # próbuje dobrać najlepszą rozdzielczość.

zoom    = no            # ?

#vf      = pp=hb:c/vb:c/dr 
```

Jako fonta mam ustawiony arial, a kodowanie to już zależnie od formatu napisów w jakim są zakodowane - iso albo win.

Gui nie używam, bo mi nie potrzebne...   :Shocked:   :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

U mnie działa i nie wyświetla krzaków.

----------

## kurak

szlak by to! nie dziala;/

zastanawia mnie natomiast takie cos, ze jak zmienie fonty, to mplayer wcale nie chce ich egzekwowac, wyswietla wciaz te same, chodzi mi o to, ze nie widze roznicy pomiedzy fontami arial.tff a comic.tff , pewnie o to chodzi ;/

----------

## martin.k

To ja już nie mam pojęcia  :Smile: 

----------

## kurak

ja juz stracilem pojecie zanim napisalem ten watek.. tylko zastanawia mnie to, dlaczego on nie chce aplikowac tych czcionek tak jak pisalem wyzej..

----------

## martin.k

A to niby co jest ???

```
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 6)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Skompilowany dla procesora z rozszerzeniami: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE
```

Skoro procek to Intel, to po jaką piiiiiii!!! kompilujesz mplayera z 3DNow i 3DNowEx, wywal z flag USE 3dnow i 3dnowext i przekompiluj ponownie.

Poza tym to w pliku z błędem widzę, że odpalasz filmik z konta root'a. Czy przypadkiem konfiga nie masz w folderze domowym zwykłego usera ??? Pamiętaj, że co user to oddzielny konfig mplayera. Więc zadbaj o to by mieć w katalogu 

```
/root/.mplayer/ 
```

 odpowiednie pliki konfiguracyjne. I te same w folderze zwykłego usera... Bo zakładam, że oprócz roota masz jeszcze innego usera w systemie dodanego   :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Question: 

Jeśli masz procek Intela, to wywal z USE w /etc/make.conf 3dnow i 3dnowext !!! Chyba, że chcesz mieć problemy z programami nie działającym lub nie chcącymi się kompilować!!! 

----------

## kurak

Wytalilem te flagi, przekompilowalem i dalej nic, a co do usra, to ja z root korzystam, i akurat zdaje sobie sprawe ze te pliki musza byc w /root/.mplayer dorzuce jesze reszte flag, moze w nich gdzis jest blad, ale nie wydaje mi sie, bo wczesniej wszystko dzialalo tak jak nalezy z tymi flagami

```
USE="enca trutype risky xcomposite kdehiddenvisibility kdeenablefinal pu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca

cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall hal nptl nptlonly mmxext -ipv6 -gpm tiff java usb gphoto2

bzip2 cups audiofile -gnome kde flac samba win32codecs cdparanoia dga

divx4linux dvd dvdread xvid divx svg dvdr -mysql -apache2 openal opengl canvas

sndfile jpg -nvidia jpeg png gimp jpeg2k libgsm -crypt dri pdf -arts alsa matroska

real nsplugin musepack userlocales aspell -spell ffmpeg pascal -php -bluetooth

cdr gtk2 vcd aac aalib dvb dts dv libcaca v4l v4l2 i8x0 "
```

----------

## milu

Tak poza wszystkim radzę Ci się przestawić na uniksowy tryb myślenia i działania a nie pozostawanie ciągle z windowsowymi przyzwyczajeniami(aka używanie konta root na stałe). Staraj się sprawdzać czy na zwykłym użytkowniku masz dokładnie te same problemy bo praca na koncie roota to złe przyzwyczajenie.

----------

## kurak

no zwyklym uzytkowniku tez jest to samo.. wiem ze jechanie na roocie nie jest najlepszym przyzwyczajeniem, ale jakos tak wyszlo..

----------

## Polin

Dołączę się, mam to samo. W konfigu ustawiona comic.tff a mplayer i tak daje arialem.

----------

## Piecia

Podejrzewam że jest to wina wersji mplayera. Wcześnie nie zwróciłem uwagi na to ale mi też nie wyświetla napisów w podanej czcionce *.ttf. Jednak wyświetla napisy w formacie fontconfig jeśli zapodam opcję -fontconfig.

A do pliterek wyrzuciłem konfigurację mplayera, napisy przekonwertowałem do iso8859-2 ustawiłem -subcp latin2 lub -subcp enca:pl:latin2 i działa. Obstawiam na iconv, że coś jest nie tak w twoim systemie kurak.

No chyba że na pracę mplayera też jakoś wpływa WM.

----------

## kurak

hm, ale co jest nie tak? gdzie szukac dziury? wczesniej wszystko bylo ok dopoki nie zupgradowalem mplayera..

----------

## martin.k

To zdowngraduj go i zobacz, czy problem jeszcze jest... Jeśli tak, to wina konfiguracji... Jeśli nie to musisz szukać jeszcze.

----------

## kurak

wysypuje sie przy kompilacji..

```
 omit-frame-pointer -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -I. -I.. -I../osdep  -I../libavutil -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/SDL -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/X11R6/include    -DMPG12PLAY  -o vo_caca.o vo_caca.c

vo_caca.c: In function 'resize':

vo_caca.c:131: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

vo_caca.c: In function 'check_events':

vo_caca.c:188: warning: passing argument 1 of 'caca_get_event' makes pointer from integer without a cast

vo_caca.c:188: error: too few arguments to function 'caca_get_event'

vo_caca.c:197: error: storage size of 'cf' isn't known

vo_caca.c:203: error: 'CACA_DITHERING' undeclared (first use in this function)

vo_caca.c:203: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

vo_caca.c:203: error: for each function it appears in.)

vo_caca.c:204: error: 'CACA_DITHERING_MAX' undeclared (first use in this function)

vo_caca.c:205: error: 'CACA_DITHERING_MIN' undeclared (first use in this function)

vo_caca.c:213: error: 'CACA_ANTIALIASING' undeclared (first use in this function)

vo_caca.c:214: error: 'CACA_ANTIALIASING_MAX' undeclared (first use in this function)

vo_caca.c:215: error: 'CACA_ANTIALIASING_MIN' undeclared (first use in this function)

vo_caca.c:223: error: 'CACA_BACKGROUND' undeclared (first use in this function)

vo_caca.c:224: error: 'CACA_BACKGROUND_MAX' undeclared (first use in this function)

vo_caca.c:225: error: 'CACA_BACKGROUND_MIN' undeclared (first use in this function)

vo_caca.c: In function 'preinit':

vo_caca.c:304: error: 'CACA_ANTIALIASING_PREFILTER' undeclared (first use in this function)

vo_caca.c:305: error: 'CACA_DITHERING_RANDOM' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[1]: *** [vo_caca.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8/work/MPlayer-1.0pre8/libvo'

make: *** [libvo/libvo.a] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1568:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  mplayer-1.0_pre8.ebuild, line 441:   Called die

!!! Failed to build MPlayer!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

 kompiluje z safe cflags.. takze nie wiem

----------

## martin.k

Wali ci się libcaca. Albo wciągnij ją ponownie, albo w daj USE="-libcaca".

I pamiętaj, że jeśli na swoim Intelu kompilowałeś system z flagami 3dnow i 3dnowext i w dodatku masz jeszcze w CFLAGS i CXXFLAGS jakieś "udziwnienia" wstawione, to prawdopodobnie będziesz musiał przekompilować cały system/world.

A tak poza tym to wklej co ci daje:

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## kurak

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2_rc2-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-KurakNet i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-KurakNet i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Thu, 23 Nov 2006 23:00:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-b"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distriutions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aac aalib alsa apic apm aspell audiofile berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 canvas cdparanoia cdr cli cmov cracklib cups cx8 de dga divx divx4linux dlloader dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds elibc_glibc emboss enca encode esd ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran fxsr gdbm gif gimp gphoto2 gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal i8x0 iconv imlib input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k jpg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kernel_linux libg++ libgsm libwww linguas_pl mad matroska mca mce mikmod mmx mmxext motif mp3 mpeg msr mtrr musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl oss pae pam pascal pat pcre pdf perl pge png pppd pse pse36 pu python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real reflection risky samba sdl sep session sndfile spl sse ssl svg syscall tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts trutype tsc type1-fonts udev usb userland_GNU userlocales v4l v4l2 vcd video_cards_nvidia vme vorbis win32codecs xcomposite xml xorg xv xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

 to jest moje emerge --info, zrobilem downgrade i dzieje sie to samo  :Neutral: , co mnie bardzo dziwi bo wczesniej wsio bylo ok, zapodam mu zeby przemergowal caly swiat, moze zmiana na gcc-4.1.1 cos ms do rzeczy..

----------

## martin.k

Pozostaje ci pewnie emerge -e world albo coś w tym stylu.

Ale zanim zaczniesz, to wytnij wszystkie foldery z konfigami mplayera, tak dla świętego spokoju...

----------

## kurak

moim zdaniem to zmiana gcc spowodowala problemy, usunalem wszystkie konfigi i przekompilowalem mplayera(obecna wersja to: ,mplayer-1.0_rc1, wiec moglo byc cos popaprane z wersja wczesniejsza..) ustawilem w zakladce Czcionka: czcionke Comic Sans MS a kodowanie Języki słowiańskie i środkowoeuropejskie Windows (CP1250). i jak narazie to wszystko dziala dobrze, wielkie dzieki za pomoc, Pozdrawiam!

----------

